# Long Beach, CA Monthly Ride 05/03/09



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 28, 2009)

It's time to ride again! 
Sunday 05/03/09
Rides leaves at 10:00 a.m.
Meet at:
Portfolio Coffee House
2300 E. 4th Street 
Long Beach, CA 90814
Cyclone Coaster


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 28, 2009)

My son Albert and I will be there... Still trying to convince Aerophycho to come with me... What about you Fleetwood?  Stradalite? Come on guys the weather is gonna be beautiful.. LET'S RIDE


----------



## Dakind (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughter and I will be there. Not riding a stingray this time, though. My butt hurt for quite a while after the ride!


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 29, 2009)

I would have thought that a vintage bike enthusiast from Rancho would be smarter than that...all them dang hills shoulda taught ya a lesson... I know fighting the afternoon breeze on the bike trail trying to get back to the west side of Rancho always makes me wish I had a gear or two...


----------



## Dakind (Apr 30, 2009)

I rode the stingrays cause, 1- I could fit mine and my daughters in the back of my truck without taking my toolboxes out. 2- Both stingrays have 2 speed kickbacks on them. But those banana seats suck for long rides!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 4, 2009)

*So.cal Vintage Bike Shops*

I an going to be in the SO. CAL area in the middle of May.Is there any cool vintage bike shops in the area to visit? Also where can I get one of those cool T-SHIRTS?

                  Gary J 
                    SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB 
                     TACOMA ,WA .


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 4, 2009)

Gary,

Not really any cool bike shops that I'm aware of in So. Cal. We could definitely hook you up with a shirt though. What color and size? Cost is $15- What dates and area are you visiting?

Mark


----------



## Parker (May 5, 2009)

I agree everything that would be considered a classic bike shop I've found to be way overpriced and not have what I'm looking for.


----------

